

Why are pages intentionally left blank? - factorialboy

Why? :-/<p>PS: I mean in serious books, reports, white papers etc.
======
ColinWright
One reason is so that pages can be inserted in later editions without
requiring the renumbering and relabelling of the later parts of the book or
report. Thus page references continue to be valid across editions.

I've seen this work. Sometimes.

Also:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Why+are+pages+intentionally+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Why+are+pages+intentionally+left+blank%3F)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intentionally_blank_page>

Google is quite good at finding out things like this for you.

------
bockris
Well I don't know for sure but here are couple of reasons I can think of.

1\. to make a new chapter/section always start on a facing page.

2\. I used to work for a banking software firm and they provided very large
paper manuals (several thousand pages) to their clients for the various
systems. They would always leave blank pages scattered through the manual so
they could ship paper corrections to the manuals without reprinting the whole
thing. This allowed the page references in the later pages of the manual to
remain correct. (This was 20 odd years ago, I'm sure their manuals are PDF
now.)

------
denzil_correa
The best set of answers I have seen.

[http://www.quora.com/Why-do-books-sometimes-have-pages-
marke...](http://www.quora.com/Why-do-books-sometimes-have-pages-marked-This-
page-intentionally-left-blank)

------
bnorton
what is paper?

